# Dead Eagles.



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

What do they do with these bald eagles that are dying? It would be a shame if they dump them in the trash. 

Let some taxidermists mount them to display in state buildings or schools.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Seems like the reasonable thing to do.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like they figured out what killed them.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1330-utah-dwr-learns-what-killed-bald-eagles.html


----------

